# Looking for Puppy in MN



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

(NOT FOR ME) 
I'm trying to help my a friend's cousin find a puppy.
They don't care about color or sex but are most familiar with black and tans as GSDs. 
It doesn't matter if the pup is from a breeder or rescue as long as it's purebred (but doesn't have to be registered).
They'd like to keep the cost down to $300 or less.
Good nerves and health is a must.
They will travel within MN to pick-up puppy.

A little about them:
Location is central MN
Live on a farm with a large amount of land (agricultural land, corn/bean fields).
Other pets on site are barn cats.

They're looking for a good family companion not a show, competition or sport dog.

Feel free to post here or send me a PM. I'll also be watching Petfinders and our rescue boards as I don't know if they'll find a puppy from a breeder for $300 or less.
Thanks!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Vinnie, I love the farm part. But to get a good dog for $300 or is in my opinion impossible from a breeder. It can be done with a rescue group, but they need to do the research on their own. 

A good rescue will give them a dog whose med records are current, and the dog is neutered or spayed. However, in many cases the rescue will have spent more then that on getting the dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1But to get a good dog for $300 or is in my opinion impossible from a breeder. It can be done with a rescue group, but they need to do the research on their own.


Interesting response but I'm not new to GSDs that's why they asked for my help.







Nothing is impossible and having a good person to help you research is a great thing. They don't need to do it "on their own" and I'm more than happy to help. If it were me, I wouldn't do it on my own either. Trust me, I intend to enlist everyone I think might be helpful when it's time for me to search for that next GSD. 

I don't think you really understand a farm mentality but that's ok. It would be very rare (especially in this economy) to find someone living on a farm in my area who would even think of spending anywhere near $1,000 for any kind of dog to be honest. (Obviously , I can't speak for all of them - but the majority - NO.) 

We are looking at breeders and rescues both. This board is just one tiny part of the puzzle. 

But thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Vinnie,

I appreciate your reply, but there is not a good bredder on this planet that would sell a GSD for $300, unless inbred. LOL, they spend more in vet bills and neutering/spaying fees then $300.

As for rescues, I foster for one at a time, and you could get a good pup or male for around that amount.

The thing that disturbs me about your friend is the costs to feed, for vet care, etc. will far exceed the initial purchase price.

Working with a vet for nine years, who solely dealt with farms, while in college and high school out of Winona, MN. I clearly understand the farm mentally.

So don't pass judgenment as quickly as you did.

Now what is your experience, do you do rescue, have you ever cared fand adopted a dog from the urgent rescue board, do you volunteer for transport, have you ever worked for a large animal vet. 

So, it has already been a long day and I have another home visit scheduled for my newest foster.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1 So, it has already been a long day and I have another home visit scheduled for my newest foster.










What are you talking about? I think you need to relax just a little bit and stop taking your bad days out on members of this board. If you want to be helpful to people in this area next time wait until you’re having a better day please.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Vinnie,
> 
> I appreciate your reply, but there is not a good bredder on this planet that would sell a GSD for $300, unless inbred. LOL, they spend more in vet bills and neutering/spaying fees then $300.


Actually I know of a breeder that offered pups for just a little more, only because it was the last litter of a certain line/type and the breeder felt it would be unethical to charge more since she could not offer a replacement warranty (since the dogs would no longer be bred). Both parents were OFAed and had titles. Good breeders do not just set price based on recouping costs. 

I have a purebred GSD from a good breeder that had a CH title and hip, elbow, and eye clearances when I got her (parents also had many, many titles and health clearances) and I didn't pay a cent for her. Again, it's not all about recouping costs. Good breeders will consider the homes the dogs are being placed in above all else. Sometimes the dog is $2500, sometimes it is free.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Vinnie,
> 
> I appreciate your reply, but there is not a good bredder on this planet that would sell a GSD for $300, unless inbred. LOL, they spend more in vet bills and neutering/spaying fees then $300.


 Timber1, there are a few breeders out there who have pups with nice pedigree's that have a fault like missing teeth, a tail that got injured at whelping, ear(s) don't go up that would sell a pup to a GOOD home for $300. I don't think you speak for every good breeder in the US. Oh and all dogs that have problems aren't Inbred. 



> Quote:
> The thing that disturbs me about your friend is the costs to feed, for vet care, etc. will far exceed the initial purchase price.


 I am sure they know what the expenses are for having a dog. Just laying out over $300 is not in the budget for a companion dog.



> Quote:Working with a vet for nine years, who solely dealt with farms, while in college and high school out of Winona, MN. I clearly understand the farm mentally.


 Timber1, you are making assumptions that everyone who lives on a farm has the same respect or lack of respect you saw, that is a big assumption. There is a nice looking GSD down the road from me. LOL he is a farm dog, he is clean, in very good physical condition, is friendly but watches over the farm and espcially the calves in their hutches. I see him routinely making his rounds checking things out. He has a great life. So don't go making assumptions about all farmers. All the farmers in my area take good care of their dogs, much more so then some of the city dwellers who decided to move to the country.



> Quote:So don't pass judgenment as quickly as you did.


 And you passing judgement on Vinnie and her friends looking for a GSD is OK.



> Quote:Now what is your experience, do you do rescue, have you ever cared fand adopted a dog from the urgent rescue board, do you volunteer for transport, have you ever worked for a large animal vet.


 What does Vinnie past experience with rescues have anything to do with her friends looking for a dog. I know some of the things Vinnie went through with one of her dogs.

Timber1, exactly how many dogs have you worked with through the rescue you work with?

Val


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I will admit that it's *rare* but it does happen that occasionally a GOOD breeder will sell a puppy for a lower dollar amount. (Thanks Liesje and Val for the examples. Here’s another example: A good breeder who is just starting out and hasn’t established their name yet.) But that's why I'm looking in many different places in hopes of catching that *rare* chance. I know they may have a better chance finding a dog for under $300 through a rescue, but it never hurts to try every avenue IMO.

I really don’t want to close any doors right now and I will continue to help them look into BOTH options! Breeders and Rescues. 



> Originally Posted By: Timber1 The thing that disturbs me about your friend is the costs to feed, for vet care, etc. will far exceed the initial purchase price.


Now why would the cost of feed or vetting concern you? Sure it will add up to more than the initial purchase price over 14-16 years but it’s not like anyone goes out and spends close to $300 to feed one dog at one time. Tops maybe $50 a week. If a farmer feeds his/her dog a raw diet, they have most of the resources right there on the farm fresh for free. Heck a vet bill for an annual check-up and vaccinations for one dog doesn’t even cost $300. I think a farmer would make a great companion dog owner and wouldn’t be too worried about food and vetting. Other concerns might come to my mind but not those 2 things.



> Originally Posted By: Timber1Working with a vet for nine years, who solely dealt with farms, while in college and high school out of Winona, MN. I clearly understand the farm mentally.


Winona is known as more of a college town here in MN than a farm community. If you want to think it’s a farm community, that’s fine with me. But it’s clear to me that you don’t understand farmers or farm mentality. It doesn’t matter if you worked for a vet in a farm community as most farmers don’t take their animals to the vet for much. Most farmers I know vaccinate their own dogs, horses, cows, and livestock themselves at home on the farm. They don’t feel a need to run to a vet for too much of anything unless it’s an emergency. They also don’t see a dog as a necessity. Only necessities merit spending a high dollar amount and even at that you try to find necessities as cheap as you can or maybe you can trade something for it. Farmers are usually very tight with their money. It doesn’t mean they don’t have the money; they just don’t spend like many others do. 


_ETA: I'm speaking from my own experiences with farmers and in no way am speaking for ALL farmers. I am not saying that this is how ALL farmers think or do things._


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Vinnie, do they look for a puppy or an adult dog is ok as well? I know that breeders may look for a home for their retired dogs and bitches and would charge only $150 - 250 adoption fee. Also what about a rant of the litter? As I understand, good breeders don't sell them either but look for a good home for them.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas Oksana. That’s very helpful. I hadn't thought of some of those things (a runt or a retired adult)

I know they will take an adult but the husband really would prefer a puppy. So a puppy is kind of what I'm focusing the search on but if we find a good adult we won't rule them out just yet.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG

I guess I did get a lemon of a dog...... I am so worried about the ear it will not stand and he is 3.5 months.... he was so cheap 500 and was the last one...... I love GSD I just lost one who was georgeous...... and I missed him so I got this one could not afford 1500 am retired on a budget,,,,,, so I guess I got ripped off
no hip or any kind of warrantee I am so sad I wanted a nice puppy for the last one


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Count Bruno, I hope you are joking, soft ear and you feel ripped off?
_*


Vinnie said:



I will admit that it's rare but it does happen that occasionally a GOOD breeder will sell a puppy for a lower dollar amount. (Thanks Liesje and Val for the examples. Here’s another example: A good breeder who is just starting out and hasn’t established their name yet.) But that's why I'm looking in many different places in hopes of catching that rare chance. I know they may have a better chance finding a dog for under $300 through a rescue, but it never hurts to try every avenue IMO.[quote}

Click to expand...

*_


Vinnie said:


> I know of a breeder near me selling pups for $300-400, first litter and her program is geared toward good family pets, she also breeds horses. http://www.skipaints.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Breeder? PROGRAM?????? How can you call a breeding that is obviously using either a limited registration or unpapered dog a program??? The female is less than 2 years old and not OFA'd. A breeder follows the standard and respects the breed and their dogs enough to do a breeding which will at least result in pups who are registerable.

While they may be nice pet pups, I would have a bit more understanding if it was just an accidental litter pure and simple than an obviously PLANNED breeding! The description of eligible for ILPs causes me to be skeptical as to the motive for having this litter. 


I like the paint colt - but his whole claim to value as a stallion is his color ...

<ok - I guess I get a hand slap for that! where is the little smilie with steam coming out his ears!!!>

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ouch, I didn't give an opinion on this breeder just put the info out there. I agree, what were they thinking breeding dam so young, and she is not registered from what I can tell...and I do believe it wasn't accidental as the sire is not on site, but in another state.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

_



Originally Posted By: Count BrunoOMG

I guess I did get a lemon of a dog...... I am so worried about the ear it will not stand and he is 3.5 months.... he was so cheap 500 and was the last one......

Click to expand...

Ok, going off topic in my own thread for just a minute here but I just have to....

Is there such a thing as a "lemon of a dog"?
I've got the best dog in the world and his ears don't stand (at 8 years of age there's no worrying anymore, you know they're never going to stand







). Cheap is $500 to you? That's interesting to some people that's a heck of a lot of money._

Sorry for the diversion....back to the topic now.
Thanks you guys for the helpful information. I'll check out anything you want to toss my way. Doesn't mean I'll recommend it to my friend by I'll check it out. You never know what kind of surprises you'll find.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

$300.00 bucks, from a breeder for a good dog; how silly.

As for being helpful if you are serious contact me and as a rescue guy I can give help your friend find a good dog for about that amount.

However, as I said before, the future vet expenses will be higher.

Your credentials, as I asked before, ANY???

As an aside I am in this area and travel to Miinnesota 2X monthly. However, I would rather deal directly with your friend. 

Apparently you forgot to respnd to that question.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Unbelievable!







Are you still having a bad day?



> Originally Posted By: Timber1$300.00 bucks, from a breeder for a good dog; how silly.


Thanks again for your “helpful” contribution to this thread. Just curious but have you been reading the whole thread? Meaning other’s posts besides just mine? 



> Originally Posted By: Timber1As for being helpful if you are serious contact me and as a rescue guy I can give help your friend find a good dog for about that amount.


No thanks. 



> Originally Posted By: Timber1However, as I said before, the future vet expenses will be higher.


Long-term maybe (but as I said earlier) not on a daily or even monthly basis. Trust me though (not that it’s any of your business) her and I have talked about caring for dogs. She is aware of the costs involved. 



> Originally Posted By: Timber1Your credentials, as I asked before, ANY???
> 
> As an aside I am in this area and travel to Miinnesota 2X monthly. However, I would rather deal directly with your friend.
> 
> Apparently you forgot to respnd to that question.


I didn’t forget to respond to any questions that are pertinent to this topic. I don’t see how my “credentials” apply here. This is not the rescue section and I’m not pretending to be a rescue group trying to pull a dog. I’m a friend helping a friend. What do you need anybody’s “credentials” for? That’s just way off topic and to me an intimidation tactic. Why should I respond to that?
As Val said earlier:


> Originally Posted By: WiscTigerWhat does Vinnie past experience with rescues have anything to do with her friends looking for a dog.


I'm sorry Timber1, but by judging from your responses to this thread I really don't think my friend would want to deal with you directly. Maybe if your responses had been more friendly, helpful or even understanding. Even if she's not a member here she can still read the board and your responses.

I hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Timber how nasty do you have to be to make your point. Just cause someone can't afford the dogs that you and I have doesn't mean that you have to be the way you are. Its attacks like this that drive good people away from this forum.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Define puppy







To me anything under 18 months is a puppy....


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TracieDefine puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I think of anything under 2 years of age is a puppy. I think they're still maturing up to 2 years of age (and for some lines even longer). 

But I think they're probably thinking about something under 1 year old as a puppy. Like I said though, an adult is not totally out of the question. It all depends on what we find. We've found a few hopeful prospects and need to do some more checking into them.

Thanks to everyone who's been helpful!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree finding a puppy from a good breeder in that price range will be tough, but not impossible. Just is probably going to require more patience to wait for the circumstances to be right to produce one.

If a breeder has a pup with a breed fault like off color, soft ears, missing teeth, missing testicles, selling that cheap on a spay/neuter contract isn't unheard of. Also, as much as I hate to mention it, Oops litters. Even some good breeders can have them sometimes.. stuff happens. Such litters are often unregistered and sold cheap just to find the pups good homes.

Another possiblity would be a pup a breeder kept back to grow out for themselves, but didn't turn out to be suitable for future breeding. Over/undersized, inappropriate structure for show or inappropriate temperament for work, testicles didn't drop, soft ears, maybe hip/elbow prelims don't look good (depending on how bad, this dog may be perfectly capable of living a long, healthy life, just not suitable for breeding.)

Puppy returned to the breeder for some reason and breeder just wants to find it a good home.

Also retired breeding dogs can often be found in that price range too.

And then there is of course rescue.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie
> It doesn’t matter if you worked for a vet in a farm community as most farmers don’t take their animals to the vet for much. Most farmers I know vaccinate their own dogs, horses, cows, and livestock themselves at home on the farm. They don’t feel a need to run to a vet for too much of anything unless it’s an emergency.


That is how it is around here too. I live on "farm" also. Vaccinations, castrations, de-horning, preg checks, and medications/"doctoring" we do ourselves. The only time they have seen a vet is when the heifers need a Bangs vac which MUST be done by the vet.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with you, and the subsequent post. Heck my son takes care of most vet needs for his dog. Nontheless, expenses do creepin.

However, Vinne seems more intent on insulting me then finding a good dog for his friend.

As I said, if his friend would contact me directly we will try our best to give her a good GSD.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1However, Vinne seems more intent on insulting me then finding a good dog for his friend.


Again, WHAT?







Seems to me like I've been defending myself against your comments every since you first posted to this thread. 




_I guess, it's time for me to hit the ignor button for the first time ever.







_


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1 Nontheless, expenses do creepin.


True but is that really any of our business? I mean, if I actually know someone personally and KNOW they are not responsible and/or financially secure enough to take care of a dog, I might step in and say something. But I don't think it's appropriate to make such assumptions on a public forum about someone we don't even know.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Leslie,

I need to sign off this post. And obviously expenses are none of my business. So it was just a reminder that if a dog has health problems medical care is not cheap.

As I said before, if this guy,s friend wants a good Shepherd she can contact me directly. I work with a rescue group and we have at least four pups, along with some older well behaved dogs. 

I would do a home visit despite the miles, and bring a dog she was interested in. No charges involved.

But there is something about Vinnie and his reactions that are scary, sorry to you and Chuck for your criticisms of me , but that is my opinion about Vinnie

.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Timber1, First Vinne is a female. Next Vin has been around this board and has served as an Admin for many years. 

Scary, Oh maybe it is that she is Italian, LOL we can be pretty scary.















Val


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerScary, Oh maybe it is that she is Italian, LOL we can be pretty scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Val - You and Vinnie =


----------



## Jazzyo (May 14, 2008)

One of the best dogs I've ever had in my life, cost me $250.00 out of the local newspaper, many years ago granted, but still, his temperament was gold, his hips, elbows and health, perfect! I guess I lucked out. In my own personal experience, I have paid very little, and also alot of money for a dog over the years. The one's that I have paid a good amount of $ for, have been my most problematic, health wise or poor temperament. I'm not saying that is the norm for all, just my own experience. I think they are out there, you just have to do your hunting. Paying a large amount of money for a dog does NOT guarantee getting a good or healthy dog. You can get a great dog for less, just keep looking. Some of the prices being asked for pups these days if off the chart and unnecessary for the buyer to have to pay to get a good dog. Remember this also, a health guarantee of any kind is only as good as the breeder's word. So paying a lot of money for a "guaranteed" pup can also be a waste of money unless the breeder is top notch with a great reputation and is willing to stand behind what they sell. I say go for a rescue because many rescue dogs are absolutely wonderful dogs that have been left behind thru no fault of their own, or continue looking for a pup that is "reasonably" priced. By the way, I have known many people throughout my life who have not had a lot of money but their dogs were always very well cared for. Just because someone has more money, does not make them a better person or a better dog owner. Often times I've known quite the opposite to be true. And, as I said, paying more money for a pup, does not always guarantee getting a better pup! Good luck!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerScary, Oh maybe it is that she is Italian, LOL we can be pretty scary.
> ...










No we're not scary - that's just a misunderstanding. We're just passionate!









Liesje & jazzyo - thank you for the helpful input.







I appreciate it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

To Barb and Wisconsin Tiger. I could care less what nationally Vinnie is or what gender, or how many posts the person has.

My simple statement was I can help the person he inquired about adopt a good dog, and frankly I prefer rural settings. 

For someone to adopt a rescue, I would drive 600 miles RT, and with the mileage I get on my truck it would be six figures. Anfd I would pay for that.

I also asked Vinnie to E Mail me directly if serious about his friend adopting a dog. Never happened. 

The expenses, regardless of how good a person is with dogs, a few trips to the vet, and that $300 could be mostly gone.

The comment about Vinnie being Italian, why? 

I could care less about nationalities, so why on God's earth would anyone even raise the issue.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Timber1, I would ask then why your comment about Vinne being Scary. That was rude, I was trying to put a light hearted spin on it since Vin and I are friends. 

Next your questioning her about her experience in and with Rescues was out of place in this discussion.

So let's recap, you have badger and insulted Vinnie and you post in an open forum that she hasn't returned your e-mail and you wonder why?

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

_Hey you guys – why don’t I have an ‘Ignore this User’ option? No fair!_








Someone must still have their grumpy hat on, huh?

The comments regarding my nationality are just to lighten the hostile mood you've created. There are more people reading this thread than just you.









Also, is there some reason you think I am incapable of helping my own friend? We've already found 4 rescue groups right here where we live and 2 breeders with some very hopeful prospects thanks to the help of some wonderful board members who have chosen to be helpful. Looking for a dog doesn’t take a degree in rocket science. I don't need to refer her to a total stranger who frankly has not responded in this thread very kindly. As I said earlier, she has read this thread and was very offended by your responses. Why would I send her to you? That would be like kissing our friendship good-bye!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie_Hey you guys – why don’t I have an ‘Ignore this User’ option? No fair!_


Sorry, I was looking in the wrong place. It's under the user profile. I do have it.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

In my case, Max's breeder was selling her litter for around $300 because when they were about 8 weeks old, she ended up in the hospital for three weeks. We checked all the right things (or as much as we knew at the time). Parents were papered, hips xrayed, had wonderful dispositions, etc. etc. Puppies had been well socialized, had all vaccinations and came with an adoption contract. She had the mom and brought the dad to her house so we could meet him. Amazing dispositions on both. Her biggest concern was to find the best homes she could for the puppies since they were now at 11 weeks old when she returned home. Was she the best breeder in the world? Of course not. But for nearly 12 years, we had the most beautiful, wonderful, "nerves of steel", sweet, smart, friendly (to people and animals) dog that I could have ever hoped for. He was an incredible advocate for this breed. 

I wish your friends the very best in finding a "Max" dog. Thanks for helping them Vinnie. I think it's wonderful that they came to someone experienced to help them find the perfect match. Keep us updated!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E
> Val - You and Vinnie =


I hope I didn't offend anyone with this, I too was just trying to lighten the mood in this thread.

I'm going to quote it though, 'cause I Really like the scaredy cat at the door smilie


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It is time for me to move on, and my comments about Vinnie had absolutely nothing to do with nationally. However, when we place a dog we need to meet the original owner.

I do find it strange that between you and Barb, you both have not done anything positive in terms of finding a good dog for Vinnie's friend. 

Considering the experience between the three of you, I wonder why you could not have been more helpful toward Vinnie, instead of attacking me.

Between, the ugrent and non-urgent rescue boards there are so many dogs that with make a nice home for this person's friend. And as mentioned before, a farm is great for the GSD breed. 

So instead of criticizing me, who offered to help, please remember actions speak louder then words.

PS Keep me posted on the dog you help transport to Vinnie's friend


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW Timber1, you certainly like make assumptions. There are other forms of communications other than posting here, there are PM's, e-mail and the old fashion way of just making a phone call. 

Timber1, I know how many dogs are listed in the Urgent and Non-Urgent sections of this board. I spend quite a bit of time there.

So please stop your assumptions.

Val


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I have never listed a dog in the urgent and non-urgent sections of this board. 

But have taken three, including dogs named Enzo/Hogan and Harley in the last few months. The latter dog's owner, a seventeen year kid killed himself and you may remember the post. The dog is doing much better then any of us expected. Hogan is with me and the most beautiful GSD I have ever seen.

My questions have been direct and never answered.

Val, as for listing dogs none as said above, because we have so many we care for. And as soon as Hogan is placed I will foster another one.

Again, you never answered my question. Are you helping get Vinnie's friend a dog.

If you have foster's in your home, I apoligize. But I doubt it. Plus, if you have any, one might be a good fit for Vinnie's friend.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E 'cause I Really like the scaredy cat at the door smilie


Be careful Barb, one day you might find it up there alone side of your name. But *I* would NEVER do that.











> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerThere are other forms of communications other than posting here, there are PM's, e-mail and the old fashion way of just making a phone call.


So true and I have to thank all the members who have emailed and sent PMs! Great suggestions you guys! There's also petfinders and through them we've found at least 4 great looking rescue groups right up here by us. 



> Originally Posted By: Wisc. TigerTimber1, I know how many dogs are listed in the Urgent and Non-Urgent sections of this board. I spend quite a bit of time there.


Not really sure what this part is about (remember, I've found my "Ignore this User" button now and I can't see any posts by a certain member







) but I do have to say that I have been checking the Non-Urgent section of this board and also posted one of the dogs we found elsewhere in there just incase someone else up here is looking. 

As far as Urgent goes, I haven't really been looking in there. I would much rather that an established rescue pull the dog and evaluate it before it comes to us. So, I'm leaving the Urgent dogs up to the rescue groups. I personally think it's much better that way.



*Just an update for everyone (incase you're interested)......

We are looking into at least 6 different options right now. 4 rescues and 2 breeders. Of course, one of the dogs is GSD/BC mix but she's adorable. My friend's husband is working on putting up a dog run (great suggestion from a member here) so they'll be more prepared to take care of their new dog. Thanks you guys for all the tips and helpful advice (via posts to this thread, emails and PMs). You Rock!







Keep up the great work.*


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E 'cause I Really like the scaredy cat at the door smilie
> ...










You have to admit, that's one fun smilie









Glad to hear you and your friend have found so many good options, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Vinnie_Hey you guys – why don’t I have an ‘Ignore this User’ option? No fair!_
> ...


Sorry to change the topic just when it was getting interesting .....but do we REALLY have an Ingore this User feature????

I have a couple of snippy posters I would like to send to the land of silence


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep! If you click on the poster's name it will give you a list of options. Click on the 'view profile' and a new screen will come up. Right in about the middle you see the words 'ignore this user'. Click on it and bam! You won't see any of their posts anymore. First time I've tried it and **** is it nice!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If you have not found a dog for your friend, send me personal E Mail at [email protected] and we will get it done if your friend lives near or east of Minneapolis. 

The best dog I ever rescued was just adopted. A ten month old, found abandoned but well fed. Perfect healthwise per my vet in all respects, except almost 100 percent untrained. But big, strong, and the most beautiful Shepherd I have ever seen. Hogasn is one of the dogs I got off the urgent rescue post.

Anyway, if you prefer to deal with the folks, that have questioned and insulted me about me rescue efforts, fine. If you want a nice dog for your friend, contact me via E mail. I have not seen any messages in which anyone else has a nice dog for you.

As for the more experienced folks on this board, I am suprised they have not found a dog for your friend.

Lastly, Val or Wisc Tiger, or Barb for that matter; my son and I will be at several events during the next few months in Wisconsin and would love to meet you. Of course, we will be at the national championships and many other events. So if you are attending any Wisconsin events, in an effort to help the GSD let me know via personal E Mail and i will make darn sure I am there.

Would love to meet you all.



.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Vinnie, I am glad that you have some great leads! Best of luck to your and your friend. Keep us posted!

Timber, I am thinking it is not real likely that you will meet Barb at an event in WI since she is from Oregon.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Vinnie glad to hear you have many leads. And yes if you look carefully you can find that spoecial pup for your friend despite what others say here that you can't


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: VinnieYep! If you click on the poster's name it will give you a list of options. Click on the 'view profile' and a new screen will come up. Right in about the middle you see the words 'ignore this user'. Click on it and bam! You won't see any of their posts anymore. First time I've tried it and **** is it nice!


Thank you Vinnie!!

I wish you much success in finding a nice dog for your friends!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Vinnie, I wish your friends the best of luck in finding a dog!

I know I'll get smashed for this since its off topic (I'm sorry for that) but I have to ask: Why, Timber1, do you think you are the only person who fosters rescues dogs and can find just the right one for them? I have read this thread and you seem to think that only you can help these folks...Sorry but I just had to ask. Not trying to start a fight at all. I am really curious.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

First of all, thanks for the encouragement everyone. We have ruled out one breeder that she found in the newspaper (I'm so happy she ruled them out







). We're now looking at 1 breeder and 4 rescue dogs. All great prospects IMO. She'll be going to visit one of the rescue dogs we found later today. (The GSD/BC mix.) I'll let you guys know how it goes after she gets back.



> Originally Posted By: chuckAnd yes if you look *carefully* you can find that spoecial pup for your friend despite what others say here that you can't


Chuck, I think that might be the best sentence of this whole thread. Especially the word “carefully”. Finding the right puppy is never something to be rushed. We are taking our time in making our decision and looking at more than one option.

I just have to add (on the same lines) that there is never just one choice. Explore your options. There is no reason you have to put up with a person trying to intimidate you, bulling you, insulting you or insisting you can only do one thing. There are many rescue groups AND there are breeders. Take your time and be patient. Do your research and find the one that suites you best.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Good luck from Timber 1.

Sorry you decided not to have your friend work with me, but there are many good dogs available.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: She'll be going to visit one of the rescue dogs we found later today. (The GSD/BC mix.)


If this is the one that finds a home with your friends, I would love to see a picture. Two of my favorite dogs. How old is he/she? 

I don't have any choices to PM to you, being a little far away, but it sounds like you and others here have found several to see already. Hopefully one will choose your friends soon.

I'm sure you'll be a great help to them both finding a dog and raising/training later.

Good luck!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Jennifer,

I am obviously not the only one that could have found a good dog for Vinnie's friend. But, I do know a few dogs that might have been a perfect fit. 

I live in Wisconsin, my dad is in a nursing home in Winona, MN., and my group has a lot of rescues, including pups. In additon the Milwaukee Humane Society is taking in 1,200 dogs - not a misprint. So I had hoped I could be helpful.

Of course, I am adament about getting our dogs rescued, and said I would travel the distance at my cost, but would require meeting the owner. 

I am not blasting you, because your question is perfectly legit.

I could say more about the replies personally offending me on this post, but they speak for themselves. Everything from stating I know nothing about farms after working for a farm vet, to LOL who knows what. 

And no, I will never let a dog be adopted without meeting the owner and doing a home inspection. So as I disclose my identity and have before, perhaps Vinnie should have done the same with her friend.

This whole thing has been very disappointing, especially in regards to the expereinced folks I thought were more open minded.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> I appreciate your reply, but there is not a good bredder on this planet that would sell a GSD for $300, unless inbred. LOL, they spend more in vet bills and neutering/spaying fees then $300.


Actually I almost got a very nice GSD puppy for $300, good lines and sire/dam had all the health checks you could think of pretty much... He was being sold for reduced price because the breeder thought he might have allergies (he was itchy but vet checked out fine and no other symptoms.)


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I wan't kidding about the ear he also has a purple tipped tounge and an over bite and a bad skin infection and was terrible underweight

I got no guarentee on anything no hips nothing,,,,, not even a recipt for the cash he requested LOL HAHAHAH

I said what I did because all you guys think that 300-400 there is no way you can get a pretty good dog,,, I eman he may be not what you say great lines or stacked I am not into any of that

Turns out that the place I wanted to buy from and it was 1500 bucks a puppy Haus of Baysden in Nc is where is father is from so I guess you can get lucky I got 1/2 a good dog LOL HAHAHAHAH 

His Father working lines and his mother show lines back 5 generations ago I have been doing research on his mother side someone won the westminster show.

But Jack is cute and some funny ways and we are meshing now
I really do not care what he is hahahha he is MINE

And what is a good shephers to me its the one I own LOL


----------



## brushmonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, I have a similar situation. I lost my gsd female about 2 years ago and am looking for a young female. I have no interest in breeding just a companion dog. Living in north central MN. we rarely see gsd's, everything is eiher hunting dogs or lap dogs. A rescue or a return would be nice because I would rather avoid the "puppy thing" at this point. I have owned 2 other gsd's so I know the breed. I'm not fussy about color but would like to avoid white. Kids or cats are not an issue as I have neither. I can handle training but not agression. Any help would be appreciated.
Brushmonkey


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12140282
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11804959

These are of the many in MN that I searched on. Contact their shelter/rescues for more info. Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10970732
one more beauty!!


----------



## eanelson (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm new here, and not sure if this is what they are looking for, but when I was browsing I came across a breeder in Iowa that has puppies for $250 which includes AKC papers, first shots, and micro-chipping.

http://bruelandfarms.com

Like I said, I am new, so I have no idea if those dogs are good or not, but they are german shepherds, and they are cheap . Hope this helps.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yes, they are AKC German Shepherds. 

This type of breeding - mostly pet dogs with no dogs tested against the standard - ANY standard - SV or even AKC ring, obedience etc. is why there are so many heated threads here with breeders and non breeders becoming very agitated. 

This is why I and many others sell pups on limited registrations, so that our kennel names are not in the 2nd, 3rd 4th generations of pedigrees of dogs bred only to make pets/income and not with any obvious intention to adhere to any standard of quality control.

Lee


----------

